# Tuscon?



## What (Jul 14, 2007)

*Tucson?*

So, I am staying the night in Tucson, AZ on my way to TX for Arachnocon. Anyone know of some good roads to find inverts,  geckos, and some rattlesnakes?


----------



## What (Jul 15, 2007)

This can be deleted now. I am leaving in just a few minutes.


----------

